# Goldener Rand



## func (4. November 2004)

Hallo, ich möchte eine Signatur erstellen. Jetz hätte ich gerne einen Goldenen Rand von ca 2 Pixeln um die Signatur. Die Signatur soll 400x120 Pixel groß werden.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:

Klick mich

Auf der rechten Seite seht ihr ein Feld wo 8 Namen drin stehen. Darum den Goldrand hätte ich gerne. Er soll nicht sonderlich glänzend sein, sondern eher etwas "rau" und "dreckig" so wie die untere Linie des Feldes.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das machen könnte? Oder vielleicht ein Tutorial!

Habe die Suchfunktion benutzt aber nicht das gefunden, was ich haben wollte.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Boromir (4. November 2004)

Hallo func,

ich häng hier mal eine Texture ein Beispiel und eine Zip Datei an.
In der Zip Datei ist eine Internetseite gepackt die erklärt wie man die Textur erstellt, die Seite gibt es so nicht mehr, ich hatte sie aber gespeichert und kann sie dir nun geben.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## X-trOn (4. November 2004)

Hi! 

Erstmal merk die den Trick Boromirs Seite. Solche Füllungen kann man öfter brauchen als man denkt.

Ansonsten kannst du für so einen feinen Rahmen wie du ihn haben willst auch einen pfad erstellen, und den dann mit gold füllen (also irgend ein dunkles gelb) dann machst ein relieff draus, und des gröbste ist geschaft. mach eine neue ebene und füll sie mit einem schlammbrauch oder auch rostbraun, stell den modus auf color oder überlagern (probier halt ein paar aus) und fertig ist dein rahmen. 
Auf den ersten blick sieht der jetz vielleicht net so toll aus, aber für so ein kleines bild wie du es machen willst reicht er allemal. für größere Bilder würde ichs nicht so machen. 

Statt der zweiten ebene kannst du natürlich auch "rost" draufmachen (wobei gold nicht rostet! sondern sich nur verfärbt) dafür gibts aber jede menge tuts

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Xdreamer (4. November 2004)

Hab mich auch kurz hingesetzt und ein Tutorial geschrieben. Wie du siehst besteht der
Rahmen aus 5 Schritten (ginge auch kürzer) und es gibt noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten. Einer davon hab ich erklärt.

Kann die Datei leider nicht anhängen da nur 600x600 erlaubt (könnte man ruhig mal erweitern).


----------



## Consti (4. November 2004)

Ähm, die Golddatei war zwar komplett jedoch sah man keine Grafiken, beim Öffnen!

Habe die HTML-Datei jetzt richtig eingestellt und jetzt klappt es!
Hab das für alle gemacht,d ie von HTML nicht so ganz viel Ahnung haben!
Einfach runterladen, entpacken, und die "goldtextur.html" starten


----------

